# New Holland 1715 Final Drive Seal



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

My buddy came over today and gave me a hand tearing one of the 4WD final drive units down and replacing a leaky seal. Sorry I don't have any pictures to show for it as when we got into it my hands got pretty oily and greasy and we had it out and back together in no time. Changing the seal out required disassembly of the hub which was pretty straight forward and easy. It also helped that he changed one in his Kubota earlier this year and said they are very similar. What surprised both of us were the lack of gaskets. We utilized so anaerobic gasket material around what we deemed as critical areas (probably a little overkill) but better to be safe than sorry. The parts were machined and fit together very well. We were both pretty impressed of how it was engineered. I'm including a parts breakdown with the seal circled to give you a visual of what we replaced. I promise to get pictures the next time.


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

Argee, Thanks a million for sharing this information. This is the second or third time I've read about similar problems with a 1715. 

This forum is best for me because I can post Ford/New Holland Diagrams very easily here. Thanks again....


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Argee,

Can you tell us what you disassembled to access the circled bearing and seal?? I've seen similar problems before with 1715's, but I didn't have a clue how much to tear down on a most efficient approach to repair.

Thanx, Tom


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi Tom,

Start by removing #3 bolts in the diagram... in the final drive gear cover #7 and the driven shaft cover #28 ,I think there is 20 or so. Remove both covers and the shaft. It will take some tapping because they probably used a seal compound at the factory. Remove bolts # 35-37 from the steering arm and the assembies are ready to come out. R&R your seal and the reverse the process. That's the simple answer, but it comes apart and goes back together pretty quick. Oh yeah....drain the unit before disassembly. Refill with HydraTran 134 oil.


----------



## ray6279 (Nov 17, 2013)

Argee, Great finding your post.  I have a severe leak at this final drive location and really worried about accessing and replacing seals. My tractor is a 1994 Ford New Holland model 1920. The Final Drive schematic is identical to your model 1715.

Your directions are pretty straight forward. My only confusion is the part " remove both covers and shaft". The bottom cover is item #28. Cannot find a "top" cover upon the schematic? I do not want to take the BFH tool and attempt removal for something that is still bolted or attached. We know what damage that can do. Does this come out with all items attached to the shaft or fall into pieces? 

Thanks for any direction you can give me. Ray


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi Ray,
Sorry I've bee a little lax in responding. The second cover would be item #4. It's is pretty self explanatory as you disassemble it. It comes apart rather easily and goes back together easy as well. There are no gaskets where you would expect some to be....that's where the anaerobic gasket material comes into play. Good Luck!


----------



## ray6279 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Hi Argee, Front Final Drive leak finally so bad I had to address it. The main " King Pin" shaft did indeed drop out thru the bottom of the assembly as you stated. It held in place probably due to suction and grease but dropped down with the aid of a little wiggling. As you, Lacking proper press machinery, I took the housing and seal to a local machine shop. Ten minutes and ten dollars later the new seal was in place. As I reassembled the unit I randomly checked that all the componenets turned freely without any resistance or problems. Note to others put all your gears in neutral to effect this check and the final drive will turn nicely. My tractor is a 1920 model and comparable to your model. Pics attached for others. Thank you and best of luck. We will talk again. Ray, Groveland, Florida.*


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Glad it went so smooth. Many times we conjure up the worst case scenario in our minds and it will go as smooth as glass.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

